# Fat Boy's Herb Crusted Jalapeno Pork Tenderloin



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Fat Boy's Herb Crusted Jalapeno Pork Tenderloin


2 pork tenderloins approximately 1 pound each (1 package)
6 tablespoons Herbs de Provence
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 ounces Indian River Pantry or other hot pepper jelly

Trim fat from tenderloins. Mix all herbs and pepper together. Rub tenderloins with Worcestershire sauce and olive oil, sprinkle with the herbs. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate until ready to grill - at least 30 minutes. Can be stored up to 24 hours at this point.

Melt jelly in a pan or in microwave.

Heat grill and grill tenderloins approximately 10 minutes per side over indirect heat. Turn tenderloins and brush with the jelly and grill for another 4-5 minutes to glaze. Remove to a warm platter.

Be careful not to overcook the meat, as it can become very dry very quickly.

Internal temperature should be 140 degrees F.

Serve with a little jelly on the side as a condiment if desired.

INDIRECT HEAT: Place tenderloins in the middle of the grill and turn off the center burner. Spraying the grill with nonstick spray helps with this very lean meat.

Servings: 6


----------

